# which Lt Headers?



## SIXO GTO (Nov 7, 2013)

which Lt headers are best? Im looking at SLP, American Racing headers or KOOKS? going to have to get cats;.... also 1 7/8 or 1 3/4 ?? decisions decision  I got scss poly engine & trans mounts have yet to install them.. waiting for Lt Header install to do them ... Plz help :confused Oh yeah ... I have SLP Loudmouth 1 cat back if it matters....


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

All depends on your power goals. Quality wise, you can't go wrong with any of them. I'd skip SLPs because of the multi-piece cats.


----------



## Razz2o4 (Dec 5, 2006)

I personally like the Kooks LT's. ARH are good as well though.. I have always liked Kooks as I put them on my Trailblazer SS and GTO


----------

